# I did it! Our very first show



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok so I didn't really show much, but I felt confident enough to jump into a halter class with my 3 year old mare! We brought her to an open show for the atmosphere, but I just felt like I needed to be in the ring at least once. We didn't place, no biggy, but I had a blast. And she did GREAT all weekend long. I was one proud mama! I think once she grows into herself and I learn showmanship better we'll be golden! Yay!!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

You guys both look great! Your mare's so cute


----------



## MyhorseJoey (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!! She is adorable!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You both look great, and that is a fantastic thing for a young horse, you went you showed, she was good, you love her more, ribbons are for the future sometime, the smile makes this outing worth it.


----------



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone! It was fun and my trainer was so proud of me because I was out there and just glowing. The judge was also super nice and I mentioned it was our first show. He told me where I was doing good and helped me relax! It was a great experience over all and now I have the show bug. Next stop showmanship! LoL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

And my mare did awesome ALL weekend! She even had her ears clipped and it was her first time in a bathing stall. No complains here! She's known to pin her ears back at other horses, but all weekend she was surrounded by horses big and small with no issues at all. It was like she knew we were at a show and had to act her best! That's what made the whole weekend worth it. She def made me proud, ribbon or no ribbon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you get bit? By the addictive show bug?


----------



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

waresbear said:


> Did you get bit? By the addictive show bug?


Oh my yes, lol. I did it in my early teens, but it was only 4H. This was my first bigger open horse show and it was pretty awesome! I told my husband it was prob better off I didn't place because I probably would've been crying like a baby! I was already in tears with excitement and being so proud of my baby girl. ))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JJeffords3707 (Jan 6, 2014)

It was kinda upsetting to see some of the winners though. I was asked to hand out riddons for a few classes, since I wasn't showing anymore and still dressed nicely, and these girls would get 4th place outta 14 horses in a class and just take the ribbon and toss it a side like nothing! It's like they've lost the fun in showing and it's all about winning.  If I would've placed 6th I would have been an emotional happy wreck! LoL. Maybe because I'm starting over, but I hope I never lose that joy and spark of showing for fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

JJeffords3707 said:


> Maybe because I'm starting over, but I hope I never lose that joy and spark of showing for fun!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm going to be showing this year, and I will be delighted if I win anything, but as long as Gibbs and I do our best it really doesn't matter if we have a ribbon.


----------

